# Mitre Gauge Size



## pucknutt51 (Mar 31, 2009)

Newbie question.
Bought the Bosch RA1171 router table the other day. Doesn't come with a mitre gauge and just wondering what would be a good one to get. Are they all a common size to fit the slide?? Don't want to break the bank but don't want to go on the cheap either.
Haven't tried my table saw gauge yet (am at work right now) so may try that tomorrow but that is an old Craftsman model. 
If I looked at the router table slide right, it looked as if it was channeled to hold the mitre gauge in versus the Craftsman table saw unit that just drops in.
Suggestions??
Thanks.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Gary,

The trouble with craftsmen is, they make too many different sizes. One might be only 1/2" another 3/4". Measure your miter slots. The one I recommend is the Osborne. I believe woodcraft and a few other places carry this one.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Another vote for the Osborne.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There is really no need for a miter gauge on a router table. It is a simple matter to make a jig to guide off the fence for angle cuts. But for those of you who will be making complex miters on a regular basis there are several brands available. Just measure to be sure the components you want to use are the same size and type. Some brands use T-tracks and have special T-guide strips for their gauges, others use simple channels.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Mike said:


> There is really no need for a miter gauge on a router table. It is a simple matter to make a jig to guide off the fence for angle cuts.


Hear! Hear!

A miter guage is a table saw accessory -- a necessity at times -- but not needed on a router table. 

One can use either a fence or a sled (running along a table edge) in place of a miter guage. Heck, one can even have a sled with a groove in which to clamp the miter gauge.

The miter slot provides (1) a place for dust to collect, (2) a place where the workpiece can get hung up in, and (3) a place where the table top has been weakened.

Cassandra


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I bought an Osbourne EB-3 ($109) for the table saw,
The Osborne Manufacturing : Home
and a $35 Delta miter gauge for the band saw, table saw, router table, and the spindle sander. 
Amazon has the 1000SE for a good price right now.
Amazon.com: Incra MITER1000SE Miter Gauge Special Edition With Telescoping Fence and Dual Flip Shop Stop: Home Improvement


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Ooops, my bad. I misread the OP. I thought you're after one for a table saw.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I do have a miter track for my router table and it uses the same miter gauge as my table saw. 

I have built the deluxe push block from bobj with a strip under it and rides on the router table miter track. Very convenient, safe and accurate. 

When you buy a miter gauge, buy the track for it at the same place to avoid surprises


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> I bought an Osbourne EB-3 ($109) for the table saw,
> The Osborne Manufacturing : Home
> and a $35 Delta miter gauge for the band saw, table saw, router table, and the spindle sander.
> Amazon has the 1000SE for a good price right now.
> Amazon.com: Incra MITER1000SE Miter Gauge Special Edition With Telescoping Fence and Dual Flip Shop Stop: Home Improvement


Mike,
Is that Osborne miter guide a durable piece? From the Mfg.'s pictures it's hard to tell if it is substantial and rigid. I agree with others about needing a miter guide on a router table, not much need. A push block and the ability to cut an angle on a table saw for an addition to a bush block is easier. IMO.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Lance,

Yes it is. When I was looking for mine, he pointed me in this direction. Glad I followed his advice. Mine was accurate straight out of the box.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

westend said:


> Mike,
> Is that Osborne miter guide a durable piece? From the Mfg.'s pictures it's hard to tell if it is substantial and rigid.


Yep. It's a solid piece.


----------

